

Hackers, architects, and superheroes: 3 ways to be an excellent programmer - araneae
http://reprog.wordpress.com/2010/03/21/the-hacker-the-architect-and-the-superhero-three-completely-different-ways-to-be-an-excellent-programmer/

======
Rust
Excercise for the reader: which of the 4 classes do you think you most closely
fit (Hacker, Architect, Superhero, Mixed)?

~~~
MikeTaylor
No, "mixed" is a cop-out (as well as violating the AD&D rules for multi-
classed characters). You have to pick only one -- othewise we'd _all_ end up
saying "mixed", with some degree of bias.

~~~
Rust
Point taken (my bad!) - mixed should definitely be off the table. Replace with
"student" :)

